# Scaled down hit and miss steam engine (by Brian Rupnows plan)



## stefang (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

I was looking after a little, not so common, steam engine, I could build...then I found Brians Thread about a Hit and Miss steam engine, inclucing the great plans, I liked the overall look of it, so I decided to build it.

But for fun (we will see...I hate myself right now ), I will build a scaled down version...only 3/4 of the original plans.

Here are the first parts:







The Clutch, and the arms with the weigths (milled from one solid piece of brass, with the help of my cnc milling machine). The small pins are 1x5mm 






Very compact 

Tomorrow I will start machining the flywheels.

greetings
Stefan


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good stefang 

chuck


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice start!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks very good so far----Brian


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 15, 2010)

Verry cool, i love that your making it scaled down.

What diameter rod are you using for the crankshaft? 

kel


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking just great, Stefan.

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful work Stefan.

You have certainly got my attention!

Rick


----------

